# Funtoo  kde 4.5.3 dolphin non mostra gli hd

## messana

Buon giorno a tutti, recentemente con l'aiuto di un amico iscritto al forum con il nick ciro64 ho installato funtoo 64 bit con il kernel 2.6.36-r3 e kde 4.5.3,

Sul mio pc esistono 4hd (sda-w7,sdb-dati,sdc-debian6-beta1 e sdd con funtoo), dolphin non mostra gli hd e quindi mi è impossibile accedervi.

Questo è il mio fdisk -l 

```
Funtoomex3 mex3 # fdisk -l

Disk /dev/sda: 320.1 GB, 320072933376 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 38913 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

Disk identifier: 0x0005e5f7

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sda1   *           1          13      102400    7  HPFS/NTFS

Partition 1 does not end on cylinder boundary.

/dev/sda2              13       38914   312466432    7  HPFS/NTFS

Partition 2 does not end on cylinder boundary.

Disk /dev/sdb: 500.1 GB, 500107862016 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 60801 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

Disk identifier: 0x00039a35

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sdb1               1       60802   488383488    7  HPFS/NTFS

Disk /dev/sdc: 251.0 GB, 251000193024 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 30515 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

Disk identifier: 0x0009d638

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sdc1   *           1       29764   239073280   83  Linux

/dev/sdc2           29764       30516     6041601    5  Extended

/dev/sdc5           29764       30516     6041600   82  Linux swap / Solaris

Disk /dev/sdd: 500.1 GB, 500107862016 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 60801 cylinders                                                                                                                                        

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes                                                                                                                                    

Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes                                                                                                                               

I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes                                                                                                                                   

Disk identifier: 0x1e1b5046                                                                                                                                                         

                                                                                                                                                                                    

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System                                                                                                                      

/dev/sdd1   *           1          64      512000   83  Linux                                                                                                                       

Partition 1 does not end on cylinder boundary.                                                                                                                                      

/dev/sdd2              64         702     5120000   82  Linux swap / Solaris                                                                                                        

Partition 2 does not end on cylinder boundary.                                                                                                                                      

/dev/sdd3             702       10900    81920000   83  Linux                                                                                                                       

/dev/sdd4           10900       60802   400833536   83  Linux                                                                                                                       

                                                                                                                                                                                    

Disk /dev/sde: 1011 MB, 1011220480 bytes                                                                                                                                            

249 heads, 32 sectors/track, 247 cylinders                                                                                                                                          

Units = cylinders of 7968 * 512 = 4079616 bytes                                                                                                                                     

Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes                                                                                                                               

I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes                                                                                                                                   

Disk identifier: 0x00002242                                                                                                                                                         

                                                                            
```

Il mio fstab:

```
# /etc/fstab: static file system information.

#

# The root filesystem should have a pass number of either 0 or 1.

# All other filesystems should have a pass number of 0 or greater than 1.

#

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

#

# See the manpage fstab(5) for more information.

#

# <fs>                  <mountpoint>    <type>          <opts>          <dump/pass>

/dev/sdd1               /boot           ext4                    noauto,noatime  1 2

/dev/sdd2               none            swap            sw                      0 0

/dev/sdd3               /               ext4            noatime                 0 1

/dev/sdd4               /home           ext4            noatime                 1 2

#/dev/cdrom             /mnt/cdrom      auto            noauto,ro               0 0

shm                     /dev/shm        tmpfs           exec,rw,mode=1777       0 0

```

Grazie per le cortesi risaposte e spero nella vostra pazienza visto che da novizio mi dovro documentare.

ps ancora un ringraziamento ad Alessandro (cirus64) per l'aiuto prestatomi .

Buona domenica a tutti!!![/quote]Last edited by messana on Sat Nov 27, 2010 4:47 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## cloc3

se pigi il tasto F9 e selezioni l'opzione risorse nella barra verticale sinistra, dovrebbero comparire.

in alternativa, puoi utilizzare dolphin, dal menu principale di kde.

fai sapere.

----------

## messana

Ciao e grazie per la risposta.

In dolphin è presente la barra destra con le risorse (home, rete, radice, cestino, unità) ma stranamente non compaiono gli altri hd interni.

Naturalmente se inserisco un qualsiasi supporto usb (chiavette o hd esterni) vengono rilevati e montati regolarmente.

Un amico del forum sabayonmania di cui sono iscritto mi ha detto che il mio caso era capitato anche a lui e che aveva risolto con l'aggiunta di use flag.

Visto che ci sono posto il mio make.conf:

```
# These settings were set by the metro build script that automatically built this stage.

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example.

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe -mfpmath=sse"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

USE="mmx sse sse2 sse3 ssse3 sse4 X Xaw3d a52 aac aalib alsa ao bash-completion bcmath gtk xorg glibc-omitfp mpi smp custom-cflags \

custom-optimization custom-cpuopts xvmc gtk extras audiofile cairo cdda cddb cdparanoia cdr cgi cracklib cdr css cups cxx dbus \

dga djvu dri gdu device-mapper gd posix disk-partition automount icu ntfs fat thunar gpm bluetooth gnome kde mysql sql webkit xulrunner \

kdrive dts dv dvb dvd dvdr eds encode evo exif axpat fastcgi ffmpeg fftw flac foomaticdb fortran gdbm  policykit sqlite hddtemp gpm gps gsm gls \

ggi gimp ginac gimp gnutls gphoto2 graphviz gstreamer ieee1394 jbig jpeg jpeg2k lame twolame libv4l libv4l2 consolekit libgda lirc lzo matroska mng \

mp3 mp4 mpeg mtp mplayer musepack musicbrainz nas nptl openal ogg openexr openmp oss pch perl pda pcre pcntl pdf plasma posix png -berkdb \

prelude ppds python qt4 raw scanner semantic-desktop shorten smartcard sndfile speex spell ssl svg svga tcl tk threads syslog archive \

subversion glib java mpi-threads fuse theora v4l v4l2 vcd win32codecs vorbis wapack wmf x264 xcb xft xine xpm xv xvid zlib optimized-qmake \

fontconfig imagemagick mjpeg floppy xrandr midi timidity curl libass libcaca vdr faac faad schroedinger glitz cleartype qt3support mono network \

lzma hal multimedia phonon numa quicktime opengl -mmxext -3dnow -3dnowext lm_sensors sip wav vdpau nvidia cuda optimization strong-optimization \

xcomposite radio fax vnc"

INPUT_DEVICES="mouse keyboard evdev"

VIDEO_CARDS="vesa nvidia"

LDFLAGS="${LDFLAGS} -Wl,--hash-style=gnu"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

LINGUAS="it"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

#PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/dev/shm/portage"

FEATURES="${FEATURES} mini-manifest"

#source /var/lib/layman/make.conf

```

Ciao[/quote]

----------

## cloc3

se provi a modificare le impostazioni del notificatore di dispositivi (dovresti trovarlo nel vassio di sistema di kde - cliccaci con il tasto destro), riesci a modificare qualcosa?

----------

## bender86

Ho il tuo stesso problema, qui ho ricevuto qualche consiglio ma non sono riuscito ad ottenere quello che volevo. Riesco ad accedere ai dischi dal desktop, ma non da Dolphin né dalle finestre Apri e Salva (e questa è una cosa che mi da veramente ai nervi). L'unica soluzione per me per il momento è ricordarsi dove sono montati i dischi e raggiungerli dalla radice.

----------

## cloc3

io al momento, non ho dischi fissi per provare quello che dite, ma se veramente il problema corrisponde a un baco di dolphin, bisognerebbe segnarlo a kde.

magari passate prima sul forum di kdeitalia e sentite cosa vi dicono.

----------

## bender86

Onestamente io ci ho rinunciato. Lo uso così raramente che non intendo perderci dietro del tempo (anche perché ora non l'ho nemmeno a portata di mano). Però se si trova il modo di risolvere, ben venga.

----------

## matthew_s

Potrebbe essere anche un problema di gruppi, il tuo utente a quali gruppi appartiene ?

```
groups
```

----------

